# Provincial Health Insurance



## chiguy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello,

I'm an American very loosely considering a move to Canada. I've heard of the universal health care system there and had a few questions. My understanding is that health care is administered by the province. Do all provinces in Canada offer the "single payer" health care system that is used in Ontario? Does this system also cover dental and vision (eye exams & glasses)?


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

chiguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm an American very loosely considering a move to Canada. I've heard of the universal health care system there and had a few questions. My understanding is that health care is administered by the province. Do all provinces in Canada offer the "single payer" health care system that is used in Ontario? Does this system also cover dental and vision (eye exams & glasses)?


Hi

All provinces offer a health coverage. each province has a different nuances in term of what is covered. That info should be checked with each province.
Usually, eye and dental are covered by the insurance program offered by the employer. ( or private insurance made by yourself)


----------

